# Fee To Sweep.



## tutianoburgante (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey could someone give me an idea what it would cost to sweep a square lot about 1.5a with no medians.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Well,
as most here will agree, rates vary dpending on the type, i.e. seasonal sand clean-up, scheduled litter maintenance etc. 
Second, many sweeper companies usually charge a minimum unless being placed as a fillerl this reason is your not asking for a large sweep; you may be able to tackle that one with a sweper attachment or rental.


----------

